# Newbie



## Shakira (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum. But not a newbie to the fantasy genre. I love fantasy books and movies. I have a quick question for all of you, and remember I am speaking hypothetically...Ok, how would you feel of the underrated book trilogy "The Iron Tower" by Dennis L. McKiernan made its way to the silver screen? If you want info on it, go to amazon.com or barnesandobles.com or the author's offical webpage. So, like the idea?


----------



## Paige Turner (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome Shakira,

Don't have anything to offer on your question, but welcome aboard anyway. Just wanted to be polite.

Paige Turner


----------



## nixie (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Shakira


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 3, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to our fantastic Forums, Shakira


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome! Just jump in and have a blast!

As for McKiernan's books being adapted to the screen -- I haven't read those since they first came out, so I'd need to brush up; but as I recall them, I think, if done properly, it could at least be much better than the average fantasy film. I take it you're a big fan? If you'd like to open up a discussion of these, aside from the filmic question, feel free.

I look forward to seeing your input.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 4, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and Felicitations.


----------



## Lunatic (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy the Chronicles! 

Woah! I could have _sworn_ that this was in the Introductions forum. Maybe I just need to take my medicine...


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 4, 2006)

Lunatic said:
			
		

> Welcome! Hope you enjoy the Chronicles!
> 
> Woah! I could have _sworn_ that this was in the Introductions forum. Maybe I just need to take my medicine...


Um, Lunatic -- same here! Wha' hoppen?


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 5, 2006)

There was a specific question so I guess the coin came up tails.


----------



## Lunatic (Jun 5, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> There was a specific question so I guess the coin came up tails.


 
Ah, ok, thought I'd lost it there for a minute.


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 5, 2006)

Meowrr ... welcome Shakira ... have not read the books ... sorry


----------

